# Disappointed with Dish DVR



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi. I just switched from DirecTivo to Dish DVR with a 625. When I moved, DirecTv wouldn't match the offers that Dish had so I made the switch. The satellite service seems fine, but I am disspointred in the DVR. Compared to Tivo it seems very unintuitive. 
I am also surprised at how far behind in DVR features they are. 
Such as only recording new shows. Dish's version of "new" shows is everything from the current season. Last time I checked, when a program has been aired once, it is called a re-run when it is aired again...
It doesn't automatically rewind when you stop fast forwarding.
When you create a dish pass there is now option for selecting "new" episodes only.
I can't figure out a way to stop a recording once it has started.
When searching for a program to add to a timer or dish pass, it doesn't let you pick which show you want, it just creates a timer for everything that the search matches then you have to go back and de-select what you don't want... weird!
The EPG only shows you an 1 1/2 of programing. It is very inconvient to keep scrolling forward on each page to see what is on in the future. I could see something like four hours of programming on DirecTv.
I would switch back to DirecTv but they are ditching Tivo.
A standalone Tivo doesn't sound like a great option because of the signal conversions that have to take place. 
  :rant:


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Stick with that Dish DVR: your "hate" list will grow. I have a 522, and I hate it. Talk about buggy junk. Better still, Dish never bothered to reply to my Emails about it. Can't wait till my obligation period is up.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Antknee said:


> I can't figure out a way to stop a recording once it has started.
> 
> The EPG only shows you an 1 1/2 of programing. It is very inconvient to keep scrolling forward on each page to see what is on in the future. I could see something like four hours of programming on DirecTv.
> I would switch back to DirecTv but they are ditching Tivo.
> ...


To stop a recording once it has started, press the STOP key and it will stop. Another way to do it is select the menu of recorded shows...it will show the first one as the one you're recording. You can select STOP and it will stop the recording. Then you can delete it.

To skip ahead a day, you can select the FF button on the remote and it will move the EPG ahead one day. If you hit the rewind button it will back up a day until you get to the current day.

I love my 721 and from what I hear the EPG is significantly faster than the Tivo interface. I don't disagree with the other limitations on the Dish PVR you listed. D* will be coming out with their own PVR, so I'd expect their 1st DVR will be riddled with bugs, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I thought I tried the Stop button, but I will try it again.
Yeah, with D* getting rid of Tivo (I bet they are going to pi** off alot of customers) there isn't much of a choice.
Especially annoying is the way Dish tags "new" shows.... that just doesn't make any sense at all. Also, not being able to search and pick the exact show, like Tivo, is almost as annoying.
I was thinking of trying MCE as the DVR....


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Antknee said:


> I thought I tried the Stop button, but I will try it again.
> Yeah, with D* getting rid of Tivo (I bet they are going to pi** off alot of customers) there isn't much of a choice.
> Especially annoying is the way Dish tags "new" shows.... that just doesn't make any sense at all. Also, not being able to search and pick the exact show, like Tivo, is almost as annoying.
> I was thinking of trying MCE as the DVR....


TiVo will be supported through 2007 by Directv. Don't sound like it is gone they can still go back to them if their DVR bombs.


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

I really like the Dish DVR with it's second output and dual tuners. I can feed the second output (as well as the first) back to the house wiring and watch recorded shows on any TV, as well as record from any using the uhf remote. I had the old series 1 TIVO but have grown to like Dish DVR even more.


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

Antknee said:


> Dish's version of "new" shows is everything from the current season. Last time I checked, when a program has been aired once, it is called a re-run when it is aired again...


Actually, Dish's idea of a new show is one that was first aired in the current calendar year, current season or not.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

that blows even more. I wonder what the people that came up with that were thinking.....


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

I have never had a TiVo, (both of my parents have one) I have been with Dish for all of my DVRs. I like them better because I am more used to them. I think you will grow to like your 625. (I don't even have NBR)


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

I have a 522 and a Tivo. The Tivo is more reliable. The 522 has two tuners and services 2 TV sets. I am not sure which guide I like better. They both have their uses.

Dish comes out with new versions quite often. Testing is not their forté. Sometimes I think clearly thinking through a concept is not their forté, either. New versions have a nasty habit of breaking things that were previously working.

Their user interface is needlessly complex, but they have been getting better at adding features that are needed.

They have almost caught up to Tivo (I am still on version 2 on my series I Tivo) as far as recording features.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

yeah, I suppose it will grow on me...
Maybe they could sign a deal with Tivo now that DirecTv has dumped them


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Antknee said:


> yeah, I suppose it will grow on me...
> Maybe they could sign a deal with Tivo now that DirecTv has dumped them


I'd bet on Tivo going under before they striked a deal with Dish. Or Dish buying Tivo in bankruptcy....


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Tivo struck a deal with Comcast didn't they? Comcast is the MS of TV.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

TiVo has made deals with Comcast, the #1 cable provider and Cablevision, the #6 cable provider with a combined subscriber count of upwards of 25 million.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, but people are leaving cable for satellite. That's the facts of the statistics. Simple example, DVR is $5 extra for Dish a month, but $10 more for Comcast. Here in Santa Clara, CA: Comcast is 65$ a month, no DVR, and Dish is $55 a month *with* a DVR for equivalent programming package.

And SBC DSL at $15/month is killing Comcast cable internet access. Comcast has a special: $24.95 a month for 3 months, and then goes up to $45/month. Yeah, *that's* a good deal.

Funny one: I booted Comcast TV cable 6 months ago. They have called 5 times since to try and get me back. They just don't get it. I was fine with their quality, gear, etc. But their price creep pushed me to the Dish Network. Another stat: it costs 10x to go get another customer vs keeping one. But Comcast isn't keeping customers. They are losing them.

Look at this month's Consumer's Reports and happiness with satellite and cable. Satellite wins. And not by a small margin. Many categories too.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, I feel the SAT companies are getting arrogant in their newfound success. I was a previous customer of Directv. I was with them for 6-7 years, and had NO problems with their service. Then, I started to have probs. No big deal. It was minimal. I wanted to upgrade one of my recievrs to one with TVIO built in. When the installation guy cancelled on me, I re-scheduled......only to have the install guys cancell on me 10 minutes away from his quitting time. When I contected D* about this, all I got was a "sorry", and that I would just have to re-schedule. Nevermind the fact that I lost out on money in my paycheck to be there.........twice! They refused to let me install it, myself, in spite of the fact that it was I who installed my system, in the FIRST PLACE, back in 98'! I cancelled my order for the reciever, and within a week, cancelled my service to them, and switched to Dish. For the next several months following, Directv tried to go after me for several hundreds of dollars, because they said I breached a contract I never signed, and tried to bill me for the new reciever. I had to jump through flaming hoops to get them to realize that I never recieved the new reciever, so I didn't owe on it, and the contract, because of it, was never activated. Sheesh! As soon as you would get someone to acknowledge that, within days, the phone would ring, again, with another stooge, trying to give me the same run-around!
Meanwhile, I had recieved a Dish 522, that, from DAY ONE, has been a total piece of CRAP! I have lost plenty of money (and patience) on blank DVD+R discs, trying to get a reliable archive to disc, because their DVR unit sputters and stutters, screwing up my capture/transfer. I have Emailed them about this, about how unhappy I was, and requested (like others before me) a reduction in my bill, until they were able to give me a product that worked as they CLAIMED it did. Of course, they chose to ignore me, instead. In February, my obligation with Dish is up, and I am already looking at my choices. I have Verizon's FIOS fiber-optic DSL service, which has been perfect, since installed. In the future, they are supposed to offer a t.v. service. I'm hoping they are getting close to offering that, cause I've had my fill of DISH.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> And SBC DSL at $15/month is killing Comcast cable internet access. Comcast has a special: $24.95 a month for 3 months, and then goes up to $45/month. Yeah, *that's* a good deal.


What's the speed on that? Verizon is our telco and they just 'upgraded' from 1.5MB to 3.0MB. I can't get DSL, but if I could, I wouldn't take it with those speeds if it was free. I want high speed internet, sorry but in this day and age 3.0MB doesn't cut it. Which is why I pay $85 a month to Time Warner for 8MB (soon to be 10MB) broadband.

Satellite TV has enjoyed a strong boost in market share over the past few years due to lower upfront costs then ever before. It gets to me when people whine about special offers or lack thereof, I don't want to hear it. If we would have got into DBS when we originally planned to, for a two room system with the bottom of the barrel receivers, it would have cost ~$1500, we finally got Dish in 1998 it was half that, $700 for two room set up with the model 2700 receiver, the second cheapest Dish box around. When it came time for a Dish500 upgrade that was another $100. Now hardware is practically given away and due to the flakieness of a lot of cable companies combined with the free or near free hardware and aggressive marketing, DBS has gain substantial market share.

But in the past three years while DBS has been in a stand still and enjoying their growth and touting their 'superior' service what have decent cable companies done? They're improved their infrastructure, offering just as many standard channels as DBS, offering more premiums, getting HD content, rolling out DVRs, getting into On Demand and have introduced combo packages for TV, Phone, and High Speed Internet.

Sure if you purchase separately you can save. AT60+Vonage+Verizon DSL is a hell of a lot then the upwards of $190 at full price TW changes here for the best of everything. But I want more then AT60, I would never go with Vonage ever due to 911, security system incompatibility and minute slow downs when surfing and like I said I want the fastest internet connection available to me, regardless of price.

DBS is never going to go away, but their will be stiff competition from the cable and telcos. Competition has paid off. I'd like to thank DirecTV and Dish Network for forcing Time Warner to improve the quality of their service and to now have a superior service then they offer. DBS is simply not what it used to be. Between the reincarnation of decent cable systems and the deployment of fiber, DBS is going to struggle.

Re: CONsumer Reports, I'd believe satellite v cable comparisons out of the Weekly Sun or whatever those tabloids are that feature black and white pictures of three headed aliens meeting Jesus before believing the utter paid off biased trash CONsumer Reports prints.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Dude, the Consumers Reports ratings are about customer satisfaction. Your choice if you choose to not believe them.

I think it's funny how people trash CR when they come out with ratings or reviews that they don't like...  If you actually READ the article, I think you'd find it was very well balanced. Shoot, what does CR have to gain by preferring one over the other? They do not accept advertising. In general, they are the most neutral of *any* publication/organization out there. *They* did not do the ratings. They simply sent surveys out to ask the actual USERS what they thought. How can that be biased?

You're also conveniently forgetting that both DirecTV and the Dish Network have launched multiple satellites each in the past year to beef up their HD programming. They are definitely not standing still either. But what have the cable companies contued to do? Raise prices.

Oh yeah, one other observation: I had TCI->AT&T->Comcast cable for a very long time. In the end, I unfortunately discovered what the chroma bug was because Comcast had it. Very bad with reds. Quite annoying. Dish doesn't.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don’t really care what CONsumer Reports says is good. On our local ABC station we had an investigative reporter who did CR segments in on the 5:30 news. According to CR, everything I use, own and subscribe to, should be dead, blow up or stop working. I can make up my own mind on my buying decision without the ‘professional’ opinion of CONsumer Reports. Hell I should have probably been dead 2 years ago when I first bought my Mountaineer. And not that I care but I hope Time Warner Cable is ranked last in every category. I tend to use things ranked last.

My options on what happens, is it’s all a pay off. The lab testers get paid off, surveys are ignored or fudged and in the end it’s a purchased award, same goes for JD Powers. I’ll trust my own judgment, or in the case of getting Dish Network, lackof. Although I can’t really say that, I was relatively satisfied with Dish for the first 3 ½ years I had them. If I screw up, that's my own fault. Live and learn. I don't need someone telling me what I should buy. 

As for as new satellites, I remember all the talk about the Superdish and how HD was supposed to be moved to 105 or 121 with triple the amount of channels and blah, blah, blah. Only reason why Dish has the amount of HD they do is because of Voom. I’ll believe it when I see it, same with MPEG 4, I have faith DirecTV can pull it off, but E* can’t even get a decent semi functional DVR on the market, I can’t even imagine them getting a change of this magnitude right on the first few times. 

Cable varies from area to area, and when we left Time Warner 7 years ago, they sucked. But right here, right now, for me, they are perfect. And I said many times here and elsewhere they wouldn’t get another dime from me. But a lot has changed, ever since I got broadband last year, I’ve looked at them in a different light. In one year Road Runner went from a 3MB connection to a 7MB connection, no price increases, the two times I’ve had them out service has always been prompt and not one outage on their end. I like the way they treat their customers, I like their reliability and I like their continued willingness to improve to stay one step ahead of the competition, so the consumer wins. 

My two worries about going back to cable are the Explorer DVR, I love my DirecTiVo, it’s the best thing since sliced bread and can’t imagine living without it, and picture quality on locals. Our locals are pretty much the only analog channels on the system that are not simulcast in digital. Honestly, after the promo, I’m not too keen on $20/month for DVR service, but that includes box rental and the DVR fee on two SA Explorer 8300s, $10 more then DirecTV (TiVo fee and addit’l IRD fee) but there is no equipment to buy, if it dies it gets replaced for free and if/when something new and better comes along I can trade it in. So in that light, the $20 isn’t so bad.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Man, I have no idea what your beef is with CR. I can understand believing that HT mags, car mags, etc, are biased based on paid advertising, but CR? And like I said before, CR did NOT do the ratings, they simply surveyed actual users of the systems. But hey, maybe they cherry picked the responses, yeah, to make satellite look better than cable. Gee, it's not like that wouldn't have happened naturally, aay?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Kevin Brown said:


> Yes, but people are leaving cable for satellite. That's the facts of the statistics. Simple example, DVR is $5 extra for Dish a month, but $10 more for Comcast. Here in Santa Clara, CA: Comcast is 65$ a month, no DVR, and Dish is $55 a month *with* a DVR for equivalent programming package.


Wow. Santa Clara, about 3 ft. from SJ where I live, must be completely different. Ya see, I switched from Dish to Comcast at home. The $10 DVR fee is for an HD DVR._ It includes both the DVR fee AND HD programming fee_. With Dish, those fees add up to $15. *That's $5 more per month than Comcast. *Also, the HD DVR has no upfront cost vs. Dish's $250 upgrade fee. *That's $250 more than Comcast.*
As for total cost:
*Dish* AT180, plus locals, HBO, HD, and DVR *is $82*.
*Comcast* Digital Silver, HBO, HD, DVR *is $83*.

Plus, unlike Dish, with Comcast you have no commitment; you get HD Locals, HD regional sports, and a FREE warranty for their leased equipment, which will cost Dish subs $5.99 per month after the first year.

Maybe you should move a few blocks over to SJ, where things are obviously completely different for Comcast subs.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Actually, it is different between cities. Yet one more pet peeve I have with TCI/AT&T/Comcast:

I started in Sunnyvale. There, the Sci Fi channel was part of expanded basic. The analog spectrum. I think it was $30/month when I left there.

In Santa Clara, the Sci Fi channel is part of the Digital Package, so I had to upgrade even though that was all I wanted extra. And then the major price creap began. I kid you not: at first in Santa Clara it was about $42 a month, fall '99. But spring of '05 when I switched, it was $65 a month. With no change to what I was ordering. And like I said, $10 more if I wanted a DVR.

(And the real thing that pushed me over the edge? They "discontinued" the Bronze or whatever package I had without my knowledge, and they moved me to a more expensive package. All without telling me. *That's* when I switched. I had had enough. The funny part? When I called to cancel, they pleaded and pleaded and in the end, they would have given me the same package at the same cost that I had had. Too late, suckers!)

One thing I just found out about cable though: got a bud in Palo Alto. Std cable (Comcast I presume). He just bought a HD Panasonic 42" plasma. For free, he does get some HD channels over his std cable line. I thought that was pretty cool.

One last thing: I did check last fall, but here in Santa Clara it was $10 more per month for a DVR, *and* another $10 more for HD programming. Now maybe they have "fixed" that since, but those were the numbers last fall.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm lucky I live in a good area for Comcast, I guess. Plus, as a former Dish sub, I get $25 off per month for 16 months. So, I saved $250 for an HD DVR (that works), and $400 for programming.

However, I will be happy to switch back to Dish for programming, once SBC begins offering the HomeZone Media Portal hardware. But, I'm worried that this may never happen, as a possible result of their recent re-negotiation. Dish would hate to lose the $5 DVR fee for all the SBC HomeZone users that would drop the Dish DVR. Plus, it will be quite embarassing for Dish when the only non-Dish manufactured receiver works better than any Dish box, which I have no doubt it will.

I'm not gonna switch back if my only option is a Dish-designed DVR. Their engineering and QA is a complete and utter joke.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree that Dish and DirecTv are getting arrogant. Still, cable ismuch worse - in my experience - than satellite in regards to customer service, PQ, and reliability.
I would NEVER go back to cable.
I don't see much of a difference between Dish and DirecTV in regards to quality. I think DirecTv has the edge on the programming guides, the usability factor and of course DVR - as long as they are using Tivo. 
If DirecTV were sticking with Tivo, I would probably switch back. That is how much I hate (yes, hate) Dish's DVR and guide.


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

garypen said:


> I'm lucky I live in a good area for Comcast, I guess. Plus, as a former Dish sub, I get $25 off per month for 16 months. So, I saved $250 for an HD DVR (that works), and $400 for programming.
> 
> I was just wondering what the available record time is on their DVR and the Model Name and Number? Does it have dual tuners and outputs? What's the monthly DVR fee after the 16 months are over?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Most cable systems use DVRs from either Motorola or Scientific Atlanta.

The Moto box has a 120GB hard drive and there is a single tuner model (6208) and a dual tuner model (6412). Sci Atl SD DVRs have 80 GB drives, 160 GB for high def and they are dual tuner. Both are single outputs, Moto and SA have home distribution systems, but not many cable companies offer them.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

pcasher said:


> garypen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lucky I live in a good area for Comcast, I guess. Plus, as a former Dish sub, I get $25 off per month for 16 months. So, I saved $250 for an HD DVR (that works), and $400 for programming.
> ...


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

The current HD-DVR they offer in my area is the Motorola DCT6412 Dual tuner w/ a 120GB drive which holds something like 90 hours standard and 12-20 HD recordings. I had it installed today and seems to be a good unit, although their PQ is still not on par with what I have with DISH esp the HQ channels and I am holding by breath on the HD locals since with Dish I had it set up as OTA HD and I'm almost sure I was getting the full bandwidth from the local stations.

Here its a $10 HD fee and $10 DVR fee. If you think about it is only $5 than Dish the difference being the extra $5 in DVR fees. BUT you buy nothing in reality it is cheaper. Consider if you are a new customer you are paying $250 for the 942 plus $5 a month lease fee its basically the $10 DVR fee that cable charges. Dish would charge me $5 for DVR and $5 a month for the lease fee of the 942 so in all reality it ends up being the same. Plus you get On-Demand and if it breaks I can drive 20 minutes and have a new rcv in my hands.

If only the PQ was better there is no doubt where the better deal is IMO.


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

I was checking on Comcast Web site and for Dish 60 + locals we pay 31.99, all digital, for the Comcast cheapest digital 33 channels 56.98 plus you are required to have basic cable 25 channels analog for 12.99, this comes to 68.97 plus taxes plua fees. probably $40 more than Dish. At that rate thr Dish 942DVR would pay for itself within 2 years.and it has 250gig HD vs 150gig for Comcast 180 sa hr and 25 hr hd vs Comcast 60 hr sa and 15 hr hd. The HD program package wasn't clear but I think Dish is 9.99 and if you want Vooms stuff another 5. I think Comcast had 12 channels for 10. 

Personally I'm not ready for HDTV, prefer to wait for TV prices to come down and for Mpeg4. Plus I'm happy with the speed of my 1.5 DSL. I also like my 522. The second output is like having 2 dvr's.


----------



## buckyp (Dec 17, 2003)

I think it is more of what your used too. I have a 522 and just recently added the DTV Tivo. I hate the Tivo. The 522 is much faster, more features and overall a better machine in my opinion.

Of course Ive had the 522 for a year and the tivo for two months. But I'd take the 522 anyday over the tivo.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

finniganps said:


> I'd bet on Tivo going under before they striked a deal with Dish. Or Dish buying Tivo in bankruptcy....


At one time, I heard Apple was going to buy Tivo, but then again I also heard that Steve Jobs doesn't want to get into the video side of things, but now that they have the video iPod, who knows.



boba said:


> TiVo will be supported through 2007 by Directv. Don't sound like it is gone they can still go back to them if their DVR bombs.


Rupert should have bought Tivo when he took over D*. I know he has his NDS DVR's already, but they're not Tivo.



Antknee said:


> Yeah, with D* getting rid of Tivo (I bet they are going to pi** off alot of customers) there isn't much of a choice.


I don't think Tivo will be totally dumped, they still will support the boxes that are out there, they just won't sell any new ones or provide any new software updates. They still support Ultimate TV (I still use one).



finniganps said:


> To stop a recording once it has started, press the STOP key and it will stop. Another way to do it is select the menu of recorded shows...it will show the first one as the one you're recording. You can select STOP and it will stop the recording. Then you can delete it.


Its interesting that the Tivo remote doesn't have a STOP button. Why is that?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 1, 2003)

Comcast cable TV price increases have part to do with greed, but also to infastructure. Satellite doesn't have the continual maintenance on millions of miles of cable like a major cable TV provider has. Even when you take into account how much it takes to launch a satellite into space and maintain that.

That said, I did switch to Directv about 2 years ago. I love the Tivo.

As for the Dish network DVR being poor in comparison, you are right. If you have a Tivo or used one before, going to a Dish DVR or a Comcast one is a HARD transition. My mom and dad have the Comcast DVR and they love it. I just couldn't figure out a lot of the functions when I played with it. They think it is awesome. I don't dare show them how to operate my Tivo cause it would throw them for a loop. 

If you have never had a Tivo before, then adjusting to a Comcast or Dish DVR is going to be easier for you. Mainly because you have never used a Tivo before.

Yes, Tivo has spoiled me.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Nightfall said:


> As for the Dish network DVR being poor in comparison, you are right. If you have a Tivo or used one before, going to a Dish DVR or a Comcast one is a HARD transition. My mom and dad have the Comcast DVR and they love it. I just couldn't figure out a lot of the functions when I played with it. They think it is awesome. I don't dare show them how to operate my Tivo cause it would throw them for a loop.
> 
> If you have never had a Tivo before, then adjusting to a Comcast or Dish DVR is going to be easier for you. Mainly because you have never used a Tivo before.
> 
> Yes, Tivo has spoiled me.


I used TIVO for 4 years before switching to the 942. It is not as intuitive, but once you get the hang of it, the 942 can do alot more than TIVO. Reliability is an issue. If Dish can eventually get all functions to work as advertised, it will beat TIVO.


----------



## srob (Oct 24, 2005)

pcasher said:


> I really like the Dish DVR with it's second output and dual tuners. I can feed the second output (as well as the first) back to the house wiring and watch recorded shows on any TV, as well as record from any using the uhf remote.


How do you feed the outputs back to the house wiring?


----------



## pcasher (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry, I meant the house cable TV wiring. You can take a splitter (or splitter combiner) and use it in reverse and connect both the TV1 and TV2 rf outputs to the splitter and connect the other side of the splitter to the cable going where the house cables are joined. I purchased a Radio Shack amplified splitter ( 1 in 4 out ) and used that to feed the signal to the rest of the TV's. I purchased more uhf remotes from Ebay. TV1 output has an option to use both IR and uhf remotes.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I seem to remember hearing something about DISH offering a 3 or 4 hour wide EPG on widescreen TVs. Whether this is a current feature on some units, or a future planned feature, I don't know.

BTW- what do you mean by "It doesn't automatically rewind when you stop fast forwarding."?


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

With Tivo when you fast forward through a commercial then press play, it will rewind a little to compensate for overshooting the commercial break. Very cool feature


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

navychop said:


> I seem to remember hearing something about DISH offering a 3 or 4 hour wide EPG on widescreen TVs. Whether this is a current feature on some units, or a future planned feature, I don't know.
> 
> BTW- what do you mean by "It doesn't automatically rewind when you stop fast forwarding."?


There is a feature on the 942 which allows you to choose an extended EPG.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

> With Tivo when you fast forward through a commercial then press play, it will rewind a little to compensate for overshooting the commercial break. Very cool feature


Ahhh, I have watched football games with a friend of mine who has Tivo, and this always bugged me, because if you're watching close, you can actually see what's coming before you watch it. 

I think, the Dish DVR has a better feature: the 30s jump forward. Jumps in increments of a typical commercial length so you don't overshoot to begin with.


----------

